# Olympic skier dies during crash



## terryl965

Here is the link


----------



## stickarts

.


----------



## shesulsa

.


----------



## Carol

[yt]RBqYY8Y6gvo[/yt]


----------



## morph4me

.


----------



## Scott T

.

(small correction though, he was a luge racer.)


----------



## Jade Tigress

.


----------



## Blade96

RIP, little Georgian.

You died doing what you loved.


----------



## seasoned

.


----------

